# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Società in liquidazione ordinaria:

## ROBERTO5096

in base alle istruzione se ho capito bene (ma quest'anno i dubbi fioccano che è un piacere) dovrei compilare ugualmente lo studio di settore anche se non è poi da considerarsi applicabile.
Ora, compilando lo studio di settore mi vengono chiesti dati (acquisti, %, Vendite, % clienti ecc....) che non essendo stata svolta alcuna attività non è possibile compilare.
Il software a questo punto mi dice che lo studio di settore non è compilato correttamente e quindi la dichiarazione non è completa.  :Mad:  
Ma perchè quando non è necessario li creano i gineprai ?  :Confused:   :EEK!:  
Avete qualche soluzione o pareri in merito ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Anche io ho lo stesso problema, con una società in liquidazione che aspetta solo di incassare un credito per chiudere, e quindi non ha prodotto nessun ricavo.
Per adesso non ho premura, in quanto la dichiarazione verrà inviata a settembre, ma appena risolvo ti faccio sapere.
Nel frattempo, potresti verificare che Entratel dia un messaggio di errore che causa il rigetto ? 
ciao   

> in base alle istruzione se ho capito bene (ma quest'anno i dubbi fioccano che è un piacere) dovrei compilare ugualmente lo studio di settore anche se non è poi da considerarsi applicabile.
> Ora, compilando lo studio di settore mi vengono chiesti dati (acquisti, %, Vendite, % clienti ecc....) che non essendo stata svolta alcuna attività non è possibile compilare.
> Il software a questo punto mi dice che lo studio di settore non è compilato correttamente e quindi la dichiarazione non è completa.  
> Ma perchè quando non è necessario li creano i gineprai ?   
> Avete qualche soluzione o pareri in merito ?

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Anche io ho lo stesso problema, con una società in liquidazione che aspetta solo di incassare un credito per chiudere, e quindi non ha prodotto nessun ricavo.
> Per adesso non ho premura, in quanto la dichiarazione verrà inviata a settembre, ma appena risolvo ti faccio sapere.
> Nel frattempo, potresti verificare che Entratel dia un messaggio di errore che causa il rigetto ? 
> ciao

  appena compilato i dati di bilancio....  :Big Grin:  
grazie per ora.   ciao

----------


## CINZERO

ciao ad entrambi,
ho lo stesso problema con la società di mio padre che è in liquidazione (snc).
io non ho applicato gli studi di settore indicando come causa di non applicabilità periodo successivo alla data di inizio della liqidazione.
però ho compilato INE.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao Cinzia !  :Smile:  
Purtroppo per la società in liquidazione devi compilare i dati per gli studi, ancorchè essi non si applichino. 
Scusa per la brutta notizia ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     

> ciao ad entrambi,
> ho lo stesso problema con la società di mio padre che è in liquidazione (snc).
> io non ho applicato gli studi di settore indicando come causa di non applicabilità periodo successivo alla data di inizio della liqidazione.
> però ho compilato INE.

----------


## CINZERO

danilo,
il mio programma prevede nel quadro RF società di persone tra le cause di non applicabilità dello studio di settore la tipologia 5 ...... periodo di non normale svolgimento dell'attività in quanto in liquidazione ordinaria, automaticamente non mi permette la compilazione del quadro studi di settore ma mi permette la compilazione del quadro ine.
sarà un problema di software ?
un altro mio collega mi conferma che anche a lui il programma(diverso dal mio) npon permette la compilazione degli studi (in questo caso).

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il mio permette la compilazione degli s.d.s. in caso di causa di esclusione 5. 
Ti consiglio di informarti con l'assistenza della tua software house. Non è possibile che ne inibisca la compilazione. 
ciao   

> danilo,
> il mio programma prevede nel quadro RF società di persone tra le cause di non applicabilità dello studio di settore la tipologia 5 ...... periodo di non normale svolgimento dell'attività in quanto in liquidazione ordinaria, automaticamente non mi permette la compilazione del quadro studi di settore ma mi permette la compilazione del quadro ine.
> sarà un problema di software ?
> un altro mio collega mi conferma che anche a lui il programma(diverso dal mio) npon permette la compilazione degli studi (in questo caso).

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Il mio permette la compilazione degli s.d.s. in caso di causa di esclusione 5. 
> Ti consiglio di informarti con l'assistenza della tua software house. Non è possibile che ne inibisca la compilazione. 
> ciao

  SOTTOSCRIVO TOTALMENTE QUANTO DETTO DA DANILO. PURTROPPO !!!  :Mad:

----------


## CINZERO

Allora Vorra' Dire Che Mi Mettero' In Contatto Con Il Fornitore Altrimenti Lo Faccio E Via!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angelop

prendo atto di quanto dite in questa discussione e mi ritrovo con la stessa probblematica.Mi farebbe piacere sapere cosa ne pensa Speedy visto che in altre occasioni ha rinviato all apposito prospetto riassuntivo (tra l'altro utilissimo) predisposto dal rag. Alberto Leggi per il Commercialista Telematico, insomma che facciamo quando non è possibile indicare dati ulteriori rispetto all' esistenza di un unità locale in situazioni con cod 2,cod5 e cod 7? tra l'altro mi chiedo e vi chiedo ma quale utilità potrà trarne l'amministrazione finanziaria dall'utilizzo di dati anomali e fuori dalla logica di continuità aziendale. Risvegliamo le coscienze chiediamo ai nostri ordini delle prese di posizione, non quelle a pecoroni!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Speedy

> prendo atto di quanto dite in questa discussione e mi ritrovo con la stessa probblematica.Mi farebbe piacere sapere cosa ne pensa Speedy visto che in altre occasioni ha rinviato all apposito prospetto riassuntivo (tra l'altro utilissimo) predisposto dal rag. Alberto Leggi per il Commercialista Telematico, insomma che facciamo quando non è possibile indicare dati ulteriori rispetto all' esistenza di un unità locale in situazioni con cod 2,cod5 e cod 7? tra l'altro mi chiedo e vi chiedo ma quale utilità potrà trarne l'amministrazione finanziaria dall'utilizzo di dati anomali e fuori dalla logica di continuità aziendale. Risvegliamo le coscienze chiediamo ai nostri ordini delle prese di posizione, non quelle a pecoroni!!!!!!!!!

  Hai ragione, trovo il prospetto del rag. Leggi molto utile, tanto da averlo stampato e da conservarlo sopra il tavolo.
Mi chiedi cosa ne penso. Beh, la penso come te e gli altri, cioè che lo sds per una società in liquidazione è una grossa cacchiata perchè non serve a nulla.
Ma il modello lo compilo lo stesso, nelle parti che posso compilare e lasciando in bianco il resto. Non facendolo, penalizzerei il cliente che potrebbe essere colpito da sanzioni e .. vaglielo un pò a spiegare dopo !
La battuta sui nostri ordini la trovo un pò cattiva. Cosa possono fare di più ? Non abbiamo nemmeno la possibilità di scioperare, perchè le conseguenze sanzionatorie le subirebbe il cliente (almeno gli avvocati possono fare rinviare le udienze, ma noi ?).
Ciao

----------


## CINZERO

bRAVO sPEEDY,
hai ragione perfettamente!!!!!!!!!!!! vogliono essere presi in giro? compiliamo lo studio si settore egualmente e ci pariamo le spalle e poi...... si vedrà.
speriamo che non succeda quello che è accaduto ad una mia collega(diciamo nostra), che ha inviato egualemnte gli sudi di settore seppur non obbligata, e l'amatissima agenzia  delle entrate successivamente ha chiamato il contribuente e gli ha applicato alla lettera il mancato adeguamento agli studi di settore. il ns collega ha rilevato d'ufficio che non era tenuto alla presentazione degli studi di settore, e loro.................... visto che lo ha presentato ora lo applichiamo!!!!!!!!
chi capisce è o un santo o .......................

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi fa piacere che anche una persona preparata come Speedy abbia trovato utile il prospetto del rag. Leggi! Spero che quest'ultimo abbia modo di legge il forum e di avere questa graticiazione. 
Cosa possono fare di più gli ordini ?
Beh, almeno istituire una delegazione e chiedere - dandone risalto a livello giornalistico - un incontro con il ministro, o non possono fare manco questo ?  
Se non loro, chi gli può andare a dire che non siamo loro schiavi e che pretendiamo il rispetto dello statuto del contribuente ??   :Mad:      

> Hai ragione, trovo il prospetto del rag. Leggi molto utile, tanto da averlo stampato e da conservarlo sopra il tavolo.
> Mi chiedi cosa ne penso. Beh, la penso come te e gli altri, cioè che lo sds per una società in liquidazione è una grossa cacchiata perchè non serve a nulla.
> Ma il modello lo compilo lo stesso, nelle parti che posso compilare e lasciando in bianco il resto. Non facendolo, penalizzerei il cliente che potrebbe essere colpito da sanzioni e .. vaglielo un pò a spiegare dopo !
> La battuta sui nostri ordini la trovo un pò cattiva. Cosa possono fare di più ? Non abbiamo nemmeno la possibilità di scioperare, perchè le conseguenze sanzionatorie le subirebbe il cliente (almeno gli avvocati possono fare rinviare le udienze, ma noi ?).
> Ciao

----------


## angelop

Vedo che la discussione comincia ad animarsi, bene la mia voleva essere una provocazione ad -hoc, non volevo essere cattivo con gli Ordini professionali  chi ci rappresenta a livello istituzionale però,  molto spesso non vive le nostre stesse problematiche di taglio molto basso, legate alla compilazione di un rigo di un quadro o ad altri comportamenti professionali impostici per far quadrare i conti di questo paese allegerendo il carico di lavoro negli Uffici finanziari.
Dovremmo essere stanchi di subire vessazioni, mortificazioni,  vorrei che almeno delle nostre difficoltà se ne parli e perché no che si dia ascolto in maniera preventiva a chi queste difficoltà le vive sulla propria pelle, dovrebbe essere un atto dovuto di civiltà.
Da quanto leggo, almeno per adesso sul problema compilazione studi di settore, traggo la conclusione che alla fine vincerà sempre la nostra capacità di adattarsi, di trovare una soluzione sempre e ad ogni modo,  con grande dedizione e spirito di sacrificio personale, ma quasi sempre  a detrimento della nostra dignità professionale ......

----------

